# Redtail Cat



## Wagz (Apr 15, 2003)

that some1 mentioned to feed a redtail cat to their P's - but in some parts of the world dont P's and redtail cats live together?

I have a 15" redtail - the thing is literally the hardiest eater i've ever had and the fastest growing fish - got him about less than a year ago when he was 2-3".

I just dont think i'd want to see the p's try to take him down - my biggest P is about 8" (nasty caribe) but damn that redtail was $50 when i got him! lol


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

you have very big rtc...were do you have house in??


----------



## Wagz (Apr 15, 2003)

thePACK said:


> you have very big rtc...were do you have house in??


he's in a 75 gallon w/ 2 cichlids a bichir & several pleco's.
Oh and a little helicopter cat.
But i'm getting ready to either get something like a 180gal then moving the P's from the 125 to that and the RTC to the 125 or just getting another 75 gal and letting the RTC and the helicopter have it to themselves.

here's the bicher:









here's the red (havin an algea issue)









here's the 75 gal when about 6 months ago - RTC was quite smaller then









u can see the helicopter next to him on the left.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Your red tail would take out any smaller p's you have if hungry enuf. But we all know what would eventually happened. I used to have an 18" RTC, when he was 8-9" he took out a 8-9"Jardini.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Why waste a cool fish like that









I hope you realise that fish _can_ grow up to more than 4 feet!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Dont even try it man.. RTC when huge (even when small) are expensive. They maybe adaptable in the wild, but remember.. you have a fish tank.


----------



## Wagz (Apr 15, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Why waste a cool fish like that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 actually they can get over 5ft from my understanding


----------



## Wagz (Apr 15, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Dont even try it man.. RTC when huge (even when small) are expensive. They maybe adaptable in the wild, but remember.. you have a fish tank.


 i wasnt really implying i wanted to feed them - i was actually more curious as to why some1 would and or if they can co-habitate


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thats one nice cat. I was looking at one yesterday. 50.00 for a 2 inch.
People are dum sometimes.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Wagz said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Dont even try it man.. RTC when huge (even when small) are expensive. They maybe adaptable in the wild, but remember.. you have a fish tank.
> ...


 OH ok... Yeah, I still wouldn't risk trying to make it co-exist for such an expensive fish.


----------



## Wagz (Apr 15, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Thats one nice cat. I was looking at one yesterday. 50.00 for a 2 inch.
> People are dum sometimes.


 hey raptor - are you on fireblades.org? (could swear same screen name and AV)

anyway - ya - i paid $50 for him at 2-3" inch - the bastards grow fast - he outgrew a 30 gal in months and now he's making the 75 gal look like a 10 gall! lol


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I saw one today he was huge and was going for $149.95 he was like 2 ft long.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice pix...


----------

